# marine steam engine with reverse



## zturgut (Apr 3, 2010)

This is the 2 cylinder marine steam engine, we have just finished in cooperation with Erdem (esteam). I have designed this engine in order to use in a model tugboat which we will be working on next..Erdem has shared the building of the crankshaft before in the topic "the first crankshaft that I built".
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7896.0
He has surely done a great job on this project (as usual for him)
Zeki
And this is the video..

[ame]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/4390186/2_cylinder_marine_steam_engine_erdem_uygan_zeki_turgut/[/ame]


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 3, 2010)

Z,

A very unusual layout there, having the valve gear in between the cylinders instead of on each end. But I suppose it does make the reversing linkage a little more precise and compact.

I think setting up the timing would be a little more complicated as well.

Bogs


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nicely done. I have a question similar to what Bogs asked. Why was the valve gearing placed on the inside? For ease of machining I would think it would be easier to make it with the eccentrics on the outside so they wouldn't have to be machined into the crank. On another note, being on the outside when they wear you could replace them. Just my observation but still doesn't take away from the excellent workmanship.
gbritnell


----------



## hobby (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow,
That is a very nice looking engine, a lot of nice mechanical movements, like the precision of a clock, and what is real nice is the balance it shows, no excess vibrations at low speed and high speed range.

That revs up real nice.

Great craftsmanship...


----------



## Dan Rowe (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice launch engine.

It as others have said an unusual arrangement for a marine engine but there are very complete drawings drawings of the same style launch engine in "Machine Drawing and Design" 1914 by William Ripper. The design by Ripper has a disk style thrust bearing on the propeller end and a double scotch yoke feed pump on the forward end.

Dan


----------



## esteam (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello guys,

What a nice looking engine. When did I build this one Zeki? ;D

I really congratulate Zeki for this great work. And wanna thank him for his nice words about me. 

I think he will answer your questions and comments about design of the engine. 

Now, let me watch this video again  

Regards 

Erdem


----------



## rake60 (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful Craftsmanship! Thm:

Very nicely done.

Rick


----------



## Jadecy (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice engine! 

Just curious what is making the knocking sound? Is that by design or does something need adjusted?


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Very attractive and sleek lines that one is. Like a swiss watch, smooth.

BC1
Jim


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 4, 2010)

COOL !! Nice build  Sure rev's up very fast !!


----------



## zturgut (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for your interest and kind comments though it is Erdem who deserves the compliments mostly.

Well, I don't know if it is unique or not but it is true that it is a little bit unusual layout for a marine engine. I see that you've got most of the answers beside the questions about why I tried this arrangement.

Yes Bogs, placing the valve gear together in the middle makes the reverse link more precise and compact as you get rid of the connection shaft (and its brackets, beds, etc.) between both ends. Setting up the timing can be checked visually from the inlet ports which have the same diameter lengths with the hollow of the valves.

Gbritnell, it is true that the machining and the assembly is easy in the classical design but also designing the cylinder and the
 block as seperate parts which can be removed and assambled, makes an ease on machining the valve set and its ports from the cylinder sides of the block. But the main reason of making removable cylinders is applying different cylinders according to the different boiler capacities and the propeller/deplacement proportions as well as the ease of maintenance. On the other hand I think you ( I mean Erdem ) have to machine the whole crankshaft due to the necessities of a "reversing two cylinder"  wether the eccentrics are in the center or not.

Dan, thanks for the information about William Ripper. I tried to find the plans you mentioned but couldn't reach yet. We also felt the necessity of thrust bearings (which we are still looking for) that will be placed in the empty spaces on both sides of the crankshaft beside the crankshaft beds also regarding the reverse thrust.

Besides all of these I can't deny the attraction of trying the unusual and discussing about it..

Well Erdem you see the nice comments..It seems we can start the mass production ha?..
So let me know how many crankshafts/a day you can machine.... ;D

Regards,
Zeki


----------



## kvom (Apr 4, 2010)

Beautiful work. As I told erdem earlier, I will be visiting Istanbul in September. Perhaps I can see it in person! Or in the boat by then.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Apr 4, 2010)

The Ripper drafting book I have says it is the cheaper second thousand so there was an eariler edition but the book might be fairly rare. Here is a link to a cad drawing of the same engine. http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Gould.htm
The colors match the two color plates in the book with a side and end view of the engine.

Dan

Here is a poster of the engine: http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/images/GouldCAD-27.jpg


----------



## zturgut (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Dan, beautiful engine and beautiful poster. I think it is a brilliant idea using single housing for both valves dividing the block into two. Obviously this helps machining and also shortening the crankshaft for its own scale which you can make a very thin double stephenson's reverse. Though our cylinderical valves are also easy to apply in the block center, they are not suitable for single housing for both sides.

Kvom, we will be looking forward to having fish & raki (you'll see what )by the bosphorus together..


----------



## Maryak (Apr 4, 2010)

Zeki,

Very Nice. :bow: :bow:

Looking forward to the boat build.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## evilamish (May 11, 2011)

Do you have plans for this engine?


----------



## zturgut (May 25, 2011)

evilamish,
I can send you the 3 dimensional AutoCAD drawings if you like.


----------



## sunworksco (May 25, 2011)

This design is similar to the Stanley engine.


----------

